# goose



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I shot a goose that has a bigger wing spang that me and it 6 ft. is this a mounting quality goose?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on many other factors. Is he shot up? When did you shoot him? Broken bones? etc... I think when it comes to getting a bird mounted, it's all about how nice the plummage is...Not how big.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was just wondering because alot of people have told me that that is the biggest goose that they have seen and that I probly will never shoot one that big agian. He isnt shot up and there are no broken bones.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

weigh him!!!!! if he's over 15lbs you might have yourself a dozen more dekes for free. Look under the canada goose forum, under the sticky: big goose contest


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

I would mount a goose if its that big especially if its not blown up, I just actually got done mounting a giant goose for a fella in missouri flying and it was amazing how big a wing span those geese have. The only thing I have mounted bigger than one of those was a bald eagle that was going to a museum, the wing span was over 68 inches. My guess depending on who you get it mounted from its going to cost over $350.00 depending on the quality of worksmanship. The only person that can answer if its worth mounting is yourself. I have mounted hen teal for people because they thought it was worth mounting. Just my .02


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well it was too shot up so we ended up eating it. I didnt see that contest untill afterwards. Well we can get a bigger one next year.


----------

